# Oak Beans Method



## masta (Mar 2, 2005)

I recently bottled my first two batches of wine that was aged for two months with 3 oz of the StavinAmerican Oak Cubes andI have a few questions for those who have used this type of product.


First let me say that the wine is awesome and I am very pleased with the results.I tasted the last bit (1/2 bottle) from one of the batches after bottling and the oak seemed a bit strong.The other batch was not as strong and so much better than the same wine I have in the cellar that was not oaked!


Could it be thewine (1/2 bottle) I tasted was stronger in oak flavor because it was at the bottom of the carboy where most of the beans where?


Will the oak flavor mellow as the wine ages?


Should the wine be mixed before bottling to distribute the oak flavor evenly throughout the entire batch?





*Edited by: masta *


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 2, 2005)

my son had a stainless steel tea ball on a string he put in his first batch of wine, I filled it 1/2 with toasted chips and put it in the secondary but the sting was making a air leak, no bubbles in the air lock so I took it out. I bought some small cloth bags and will put some in after I rack next time that's when I will be adding camden, stablizer and finning, actually I'll put it in after that settles and I rack again.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 5, 2005)

Scott, yes the oak was concentrated at the bottom. I have experienced this alot. Sometimes 3 months on those beans is too much for some wines. I start them in the bucket now, and count the 3 months from then, if that long.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 5, 2005)

Stinkie, use the chips in the bucket, or the beans in the bucket and rinse when racking and readd, or just the beans In the carboy, but no need for a bag or anything to hold the beans.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks again country, I can see you are going to make my wine learning go a lot eisier.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 5, 2005)

I hope so. I really enjoy sharing what I know, which is a mere drop in the bucket, pun intended. I need a mountain with a winery inside and vines planted all around, and lots of migrant workers at my disposal. I also need a very large house on top, and staff to take care of that. I was born very poor and without enough sense to make up for that before too late. Oh well, maybe I will win the lottery. Ooops, no chance, not allowed in Arkansas. Ok, maybe I will win big at the casino. No dice! Not allowed in Arkansas. 


See what I mean. The working man got no chance.


----------



## masta (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks Country..that confirms what I thought. I have some heavy toast French beans coming so I will certainly go easy with them.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 5, 2005)

I am digging the nontoasted french beans. Thanks George! Well, maybe they are toasted. They say 'house toast'. Are non-toasted actually available? Isn't Chardonnay fermented in non-toasted barrels?


----------



## geocorn (Mar 14, 2005)

All of the oak available to me has some level of toast. I will add that to my list when I visit LD Carlson.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 14, 2005)

Please do, George. I would love to try it in pear, peach, and scuppernong wines.


----------

